# Video and individual Aro comm



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

As request I did a video of my comm and close up pic of the comm. Just add 2 oscar from Earl and they are even smaller then my clown loaches . Aw embed doesn't work










My favorite aro HBRTG









HBRTG with flash









No Flash









My maju red 12" no flash and white light









With flash









see my cheek 









BBXB and Red









Marble blue xback rescue member









Marble motoro ray, the disc got bit by the male all the time but she is not ready for it yet.









laticeps ray


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

no workie ?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice pics! Vid doesn't work.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

looks great [email protected]! cant wait to do my aro comm ... 

yours is my inspiration [email protected]!


----------



## James Coolly Piggy (Apr 26, 2010)

I like the motoro, how big is it ...

Nice classic HBRTG ... from Panda ? 

The Maju SR looks very nice for a 12". Red cheeks up to the head already.

Thanks for sharring !


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm still shaking my head....BEAUTIFUL collection. Thanks for posting.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Very nice pics! Vid doesn't work.


some how youtube embed doesn't work, oh and your oscar sure hungry, I feed my aro and they go for it now their belly like gold fish now .



JUICE said:


> looks great [email protected]! cant wait to do my aro comm ...
> 
> yours is my inspiration [email protected]!


Good luck Justin, you will need it .



James Coolly Piggy said:


> I like the motoro, how big is it ...
> 
> Nice classic HBRTG ... from Panda ?
> 
> ...


Motoro I got from Charles awhile back and she is the least eating in my tank so she is around 12" and got so many bite mark from the male ray.

The HBRTG is from panda and it is my first aro so I have lots of care for it more then others.



Embersmom said:


> I'm still shaking my head....BEAUTIFUL collection. Thanks for posting.


Thanks, I do shake my head sometime when they fight and injure each other. I always have melafix and aquarium salt ready to use.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Feed the oscars with ut up prawn/shrimps shells. They love it!!!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Feed the oscars with ut up prawn/shrimps shells. They love it!!!


they pretty much eat everything, massivore too.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> they pretty much eat everything, massivore too.


They were supposed to be feeders till I started liking them but I got too many fish to feed already. My parents are bashing me already for not putting food on the table but to my fish. That why I place all my asian aros at my GF's apartment as I don't want my parents to see it as they will surely get pissed for buying so many expensive fish.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

*jealous*
Love the closeups!


----------

